# are lurchers good for alergies



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

hi 
wanted to know wether lurchers are good for alergies if not can you give me some largish dogs wich are
thnx


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

I think antihistimine is better:lolsign: Seriously, there are many forms of lurcher, so its a bit of a tricky one. My dog is a whippet/bedlington/greyhound lurcher who just looks like a large whippet. She has very short hair and does'nt shed much for most of the year and my step-daughter who has asthma is fine around her but has problems with other longer haired dogs.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

poodle x greyhound.

nice big dogs but can be hard to find, occasionally see them advertised for working


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> poodle x greyhound.
> 
> nice big dogs but can be hard to find, occasionally see them advertised for working




Oh please no, don't insult this noble breed by adding a Poodle to it :bash:. Sorry but i don't like Poodles & probably never will (had too many bad experiences with them). Shih Tzu's are meant to be great for allergies as they don't have fur they have hair which is meant to be similar to Human hair :2thumb:. For large Dogs i'd say a Labradoodle.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emsylove said:


> hi
> wanted to know wether lurchers are good for alergies if not can you give me some largish dogs wich are
> thnx



Do you know exactly what the allergy is? ie. is it the dander, urine/saliva proteins or fur? This will make a massive effect on the Dog and how you keep it. Urine/saliva allergies are relatively easy to work around, the dander isn't too easy to work around but there's quite a lot of different things you can do to help keep the reaction to a minimum, the fur is a no brainer! There's few Dogs that 'don't shed', but then it's rare for somebody to be allergic to the actual fur, it's usually an allergy to the dander, not the fur. : victory:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

American pit bull terriers apparently don't shed :gasp: Good luck with that one:mf_dribble:


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

Aren't lurchers dogs which have either whippet or greyhound in them? As in they can be crossed with other breeds and have a few different breeds too, or am I totally wrong there? (Just going by what the vet said about our dog) I guess it would depend on the other breeds that are in the dog and their characteristics with fur etc too. 

If I'm wrong there then ignore this post! lol

I'd never seen a labradoodle before the other day (and my spelling is probably wrong there!) and was surprised at how little it actually looked like a poodle, not sure what I was expecting really. There seem to be a few breeds being crossed with poodles now to make them ok for people with allergies, so maybe one of them? Though they seem like they'd be pretty expensive


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Do you know exactly what the allergy is? ie. is it the dander, urine/saliva proteins or fur? This will make a massive effect on the Dog and how you keep it. Urine/saliva allergies are relatively easy to work around, the dander isn't too easy to work around but there's quite a lot of different things you can do to help keep the reaction to a minimum, the fur is a no brainer! There's few Dogs that 'don't shed', but then it's rare for somebody to be allergic to the actual fur, it's usually an allergy to the dander, not the fur. : victory:


I was just about to ask that question.

I think dander is the worst allergen - most people seem to think it's hair they're allergic to, but it's not - it's skin flakes.

It can be got around by regular bathing or even spraying with distilled water on a regular basis.

Although a lot of great results have been reported with Petal Cleanse for people with cat allergies.



lifesagame said:


> Aren't lurchers dogs which have either whippet or greyhound in them? As in they can be crossed with other breeds and have a few different breeds too, or am I totally wrong there? (Just going by what the vet said about our dog) I guess it would depend on the other breeds that are in the dog and their characteristics with fur etc too.


Lurchers are any hound crosses as far as I've always been aware.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

na lurchers are best for catching rabbits 
rottys are best for allergies


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought it was any greyhound or whippet crosses?

isnt a collie x greyhound a real lurcher though? :blush:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

feorag said:


> Lurchers are any hound crosses as far as I've always been aware.


Nearly right. A lurcher is one or more sighthounds (greyhound, whippet, deerhound, saluki etc) crossed with one or more working dog breeds (such as collie). A sighthound crossed with another sighthound is a longdog.

Edited to add: there's no such thing as a hypoallergenic dog. All breeds have dander, saliva and urine, which is what most folks are allergic to - not the hair/fur.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> It can be got around by regular bathing or even spraying with distilled water on a regular basis.
> 
> Although a lot of great results have been reported with Petal Cleanse for people with cat allergies.


Yep, and regular cleaning with plain water around solid surfaces, regular hoovering of mattresses/sofas/chairs, good grooming practices etc, and flooring is another big one, it's not recommended to have carpets with any allergy, laminate/varnished hard wood flooring is the way forward and regular detergent-free cleaning. :2thumb: Same goes for saliva/urine allergies, they're not as difficult to work around/reduce the symptoms as people make out, PetalCleanse removes the allergens from the coat and protects it from a mass of allergens also simple and obvious things like not letting Dogs bite hands, lick faces, regular washing of toys etc all help. :2thumb:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*poodle crosses*



lifesagame said:


> I'd never seen a labradoodle before the other day (and my spelling is probably wrong there!) and was surprised at how little it actually looked like a poodle, not sure what I was expecting really. There seem to be a few breeds being crossed with poodles now to make them ok for people with allergies, so maybe one of them? Though they seem like they'd be pretty expensive


Thats because they are just as likely to favour the labrador as the poodle and you may get a dog that doesn't share the benefit of the poodle coat at all.I'm always curious why people buy the cross with the hope that it will have poodle attributes and may have none,why not buy a poodle and be certain?Large non shedding breed,the standard poodle.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Oh please no, don't insult this noble breed by adding a Poodle to it :bash:. Sorry but i don't like Poodles & probably never will (had too many bad experiences with them). Shih Tzu's are meant to be great for allergies as they don't have fur they have hair which is meant to be similar to Human hair :2thumb:. For large Dogs i'd say a Labradoodle.


you dont like poodles.........then recommend a labradoodle? bit backward innit?:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Do you know exactly what the allergy is? ie. is it the dander, urine/saliva proteins or fur? This will make a massive effect on the Dog and how you keep it. Urine/saliva allergies are relatively easy to work around, the dander isn't too easy to work around but there's quite a lot of different things you can do to help keep the reaction to a minimum, the fur is a no brainer! There's few Dogs that 'don't shed', but then it's rare for somebody to be allergic to the actual fur, it's usually an allergy to the dander, not the fur. : victory:


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you dont like poodles.........then recommend a labradoodle? bit backward innit?:lol2:



Nope not backward at all, just because i don't like something doesn't mean i can't recommend it. Anyway a Labradoodle isn't a Poodle is it (only 50% is) :Na_Na_Na_Na:.



Dander is produced from the fat layers in the skin. As Greyhounds & Lurchers have less fat in their skin they do produce less dander than most breeds, so maiking them more ideal for people suffering with allergies.


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i think its the fur/dander he is alergic to 
he gets itchy snifles and stuff


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Emsylove said:


> hi
> wanted to know wether lurchers are good for alergies if not can you give me some largish dogs wich are
> thnx


Maybe but you need to take at lest one a day:whistling2::lol2:.
Sorry:blush:.



> *Q*),What are the best dog breeds for a person with dog allergies?.
> 
> *A*),Each person with allergies will react differently to different dogs, even different dogs in the same breed. Although, certain breeds are usually better. Low shedding breeds like:
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Emsylove said:


> i think its the fur/dander he is alergic to
> he gets itchy snifles and stuff


It might be worth seeing if he can have the allergy testing, because if it's dander, there is no dog that will be suitable for him - unless his symptoms are minor and he's happy to put up with them, in which case he'd be better off picking a dog based on his lifestyle and needs - as all dogs have skin!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i can get any thing tat will kill a rabbit since i have 7.
but as long as theyu dont pull it out the cage thats ok


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i am almost sure its the hair because he is alergic to rabbits,cats and horses


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I wouldnt recommend a whippet x ridgeback as mine sheds all the time!!!!!!! 
I guess it all depends on what they are crossed with


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Get him to spend some time with lurchers and see how he reacts to them. Its usually the dander and not the actual fur that is the irritant


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

If it is the hair/fur/coat, try a hairless breed like the chinese crested (smaller) or the (larger) mexican hairless dog..........?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emsylove said:


> i am almost sure its the hair because he is alergic to rabbits,cats and horses


All of which also have dander, urine and saliva, so it could be any of them still. : victory:
There's no real way to tell unless he has an allergy test done.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emsylove said:


> i can get any thing tat will kill a rabbit since i have 7.
> but as long as theyu dont pull it out the cage thats ok


You want a dog which will kill a rabbit but not pull it out of the cage? I can't see the reasoning behind that.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Emsylove said:


> i can get any thing tat will kill a rabbit since i have 7.
> but as long as theyu dont pull it out the cage thats ok



You train the Dog to leave them alone & not go near them. I have Greyhounds & used to breed & show Rabbits, mine knew they weren't allowed near the Rabbits (the Rabbits were kept in a large shed). Any breed of Dog is capable of killing a Cat, Rabbit, Mouse, Rat etc.. You have to teach them what is acceptable & what is not :2thumb:.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> American pit bull terriers apparently don't shed :gasp: Good luck with that one:mf_dribble:


 
Tut tut dont antagonise the "pitbulls will eat your children" crowd :lol2:

From what I hear portugese water dogs are good for allergies are are super cute too!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

We have an ex racing Greyhound called Barley, he has the finest coat (in the summer) that it feels like he almost has no fur, but he still triggers my allergies (asthma). Its the dander etc that causes the allergies and not just the fur itself. He's just finishing moulting his winter coat and the amount he moults rivals any other dog..he was losing handfuls of hair.

He's also been trained to be safe around our 2 cats and other small furries. He can be let out in the back garden with free ranging rabbits, chickens, guinea pigs etc and shows no interest. He'll have a kip out there in the summer with various pets cuddled up to him which is really funny to watch :lol2:


----------

